# Ein DH Racebike für Kids. Ideen?



## LockeTirol (5. November 2020)

Hallo Leute 

Ein Freund und ich haben überlegt, ob wir für unsere Jungs nicht ein richtiges DH bike aufbauen wollen für nächstes Jahr. Es soll einerseits kompromisslos für Rennen wie den IXS Junior Cup und Bikeparkgeshredde geeignet sein, andererseits möglichst kindgerecht. Also halbwegs leicht, angepasste Geo. Körpergröße der eine ca. 1,40m, der andere ca. 1,55m.

Im Moment ist das ein Gedankenspiel. Die am Markt verfügbaren Kinderbikes in diesem Segment kennen wir, sind uns aber nicht radikal genug, ein günstige, komplette DH Bike deutlich zu wuchtig, groß und schwer. Vor allem für den kleinen der beiden Jungs. 

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand mit diesem Thema befasst?


----------



## Ivenl (6. November 2020)

*Folge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. November 2020)

Hallo Locke
Ich habe ja meinem Grossen ein 601 MK3 auf 160 mm getravelt. Hintergedanke war ein möglichst breites Spektrum abzudecken. Was auch sehr gut gelungen ist. Mit dem bike geht alles von der 1000 hm Tour bis zur Downhillpiste. Im Park nutzt er die 160 mm mitlerweile voll aus. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das bike gut zu einem potenten Kinderdownhiller ausbaubar ist. Ich würde dann auf 180 mm hochgehen, andere, vor allem breitere, Laufräder bzw. Felgen drauf machen und Kassette/Schaltwerk tauschen. Der Lenkwinkel ist bei dem bike eh sehr variabel. Ein grosses Plus bei dem Rad ist das verhältnismässig niedrige Gewicht, so dass er es sehr aktiv fährt und nicht einfach Passagier ist.
Von daher ist mein Vorschlag ein langhubiges Enduro mit tendenziell flachem Lenkwinkel in s zu suchen und anzupassen. Damit die Fuhre nicht zu lang und hoch wird würde ich max. 27.5 nehmen. Auch habe uch den Eindruck, das die etwas älteren 26er u  27.5er deutlich kürzer sind, als die moderneren Downhillgeometrien. Was den Kids entgegenkommen sollte. Eine Doppelbrücke wird es sicher auch nicht brauchen. Ich denke ein 18 kg Panzer mit Doppelbrücke wäre für unsere Fliegengewichte eher Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. November 2020)

So in der Art hatten wir auch gedacht.

Das große Bike 180/180 und 27,5
Das kleine Bike 160/160 und 27,5/26
Lenkwinkel 63 bis 63,5°
Kleines Bike mit Pike
Großes Bike mit Lyrik oder ZEB
Reifen Maxxis Doubledown oder Schwalbe Super Gravity

Auch wenn die Kids eine Doppelbrücke geil finden, glaube auch die braucht es nicht.

Bremsen sollten MT5 oder eine andere 4-Kolben schon sein.

Zielgewicht 14 bis 15kg


----------



## LockeTirol (6. November 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden dessen Kids ambitioniert DH-Rennen fahren?


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2020)

Downhill Rennen leider nein. Ich hab meinen großen ein altes Voltage FR aufgebaut. Aktuell auf 24" und ca 140mm v und h.

Das Rad packt aber neben 26 auch 650b vorne und hinten. Über die verschiedenen Dämpferaufnahmen und Ausfallenden kann man da echt viel machen.

Durch das 1.5er Steuerrohr ließe sich ohne Probleme ein Winkelsteuersatz einsetzen. Der LW wäre damit sehr variabel einstellbar.

Gewicht liegt mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf bei ca 13 kg. Wobei hier sogar schwere Single Tracks mit 530g verbaut sind.

Ein User hier hat sogar einen Coil Dämpfer mit einer 250er SA Feder verbaut. Soll prima funktionieren.


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2020)

Hallo Locke,
Demo 8 2011-2014, die 15kg sollten in Carbon möglich sein. Gibts in S und XS. Kettenstreben sind recht kurz, sollte für die Jungs ein Vorteil sei. Ein echtes DH is es auch, was optisch sicher gut ankommt.
Hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal den Link hier verfolgt:
Kids DH
MfG Andi


----------



## icebreaker (6. November 2020)

Für den Großen sollte fast alles möglich sein was der Markt in der Größe S (XS) so hergibt. Hier ist, wir ihr alle wisst, die lange Kurbel ein Problem, bei 160 mm ist der Markt eher eingeschränkt. Von der Ausstattung schon wie oben beschrieben. Beim Großen würd ich auch den Lenkwinkel bis knapp 65 Grad und Doppelbrücke nicht ausschließen. Das eigentliche „Problem“ ist der kleine, hier würd ich vielleicht 1 bis 1,5 Saisons auf etwas Handelsübliches für Kids zurückgreifen, wie z.B. ein Yuma.
Im Rookies Cup sind die Setups so unterschiedlich, von der Pike bis zur Boxxer oder von 27,5 bis 29“ ist alles dabei. Zum Glück hab ich noch etwas Zeit bei dem großen Bike. Als Santa Cruz Fahrer fantasiere ich für den Zwerg schon für ein Nomad, als der kleine Bruder des V10, sicher nicht verkehrt. Allerdings auch nicht die günstigste Lösung, aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. November 2020)

Danke für euren Input. Ich habe da mittlerweile ein paar gute Ideen.

Wenn man nicht auf bestehende Produkte zurückgreifen müsste und einfach mal seinen Wünschen freien Lauf lassen könnte, dann würde ich mir so etwas wie das aktuelle Specialized Enduro in klein und angepasster Geo vorstellen. Ein moderner Freerider, Mini-Downhiller oder so.


----------



## olsche (7. November 2020)

Moin, der Anbieter Bike2Buy ( https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=52730833 )
hat immer viele 26er Downhiller etc. im Angebot.
Vielleicht ist da was dabei?


----------



## 6ix-pack (7. November 2020)

Hier war die Idee nicht das ultimative Racebike, aber ein Bike - genau wie für deine Jungs - für Bikepark-geschredde trotz Federgewicht:
Ein Kinderfully für den Bikepark


Mittlerweile sind wir nach 2 Jahren beim Update mit brutaleren Laufrädern und ner potenten Fox36. Lightweight goes - Heavyduty comes...
Siehe die weiteren Posts dort...

Ist evtl. nicht das was du vor hast (da durch Daddy's Mountain Cycle Spleen entstanden) aber ich bin gespannt wo bei euch die Reise hingeht.

- Was meinst du mit "nicht radikal" genug?

gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (7. November 2020)

Die normalen Kinderbikes für den Park haben ja alle keine moderne Geo. Lenkwinkel zu steil, Tretlager zu hoch, zu wenig Federweg. Von daher kommen die nicht in Frage. Das wäre ja auch zu einfach 😃


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2020)

Definitiv ein ganz schwieriges Thema 
Eigentlich bleibt es alles nur ein Kompromiss und irgendwie bin ich jetzt froh, dass mein Sohn jetzt von der Größe & Gewicht in einem Bereich angekommen ist, wo man etwas bewährtes kaufen kann. Dafür hat er jetzt einen Fuhrpark, wo ich früher von geträumt hätte
Und da die Schwester mit 12 jetzt auch voll Blut geleckt hat und bisher mit einem Specialized-Hardtail alles gefahren ist, was auch für den Anfang ok war, wird es jetzt für sie auch Zeit etwas passendes zu finden.
Da mein Sohn mit seinem Last Coal absolut zufrieden ist und Last ja auch für mich um die Ecke ist, war natürlich schnell entschieden vor Ort mal mit dem Töchterchen vorbeizuschauen
Definitiv ist der Federweg für mich nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern die Sitzposition und die Verarbeitung und so haben wir uns zu einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt mit dem Glen MX in der S-Version entschieden. So hat sie ein schluckfreudigen Hinterbau mit 145mm Federweg und eine 150mm Pike an der Front zur Verfügung gehabt. Dazu der Laufradmix mit 29 & 27,5 war für sie optimal und ich finde, dass man in dem Alter damit auch einiges an Reserven hat. Denn ein guter Fahrer mit richtig Technik braucht nicht viel, außer belastbares Material👌
Gesagt, getan und ich war wirklich baff, wie gut meine Tochter damit klar gekommen ist und wie wohl sie sich damit gefühlt hat
Ich finde die Entscheidung auch total schwierig als "bikebekloppter" Papa das passende Rad für die Kinder zu finden, glaube aber mittlerweile da gute Räder gefunden zu haben und die Freude der Kinder zeigt es eigentlich auch
Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Testride


----------



## Mzungu (8. November 2020)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Scott Voltage gut. Bei Kleinanzeigen sind einige Voltage FR für um 700 Euro in kleiner Rahmengröße drin. Mit der verstellbaren Dämpferaufnahme evtl einen mit etwas weniger EBL, bringt Tretlager runter und macht Lenkwinkel flacher. In das Fette 1.5" Steuerrohr müsste man doch mind. nen Winkelsteuersatz für 2 Grad bekommen. Ich glaube das bietet ne gute Basis für solche Basteleien.


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2020)

Ich bin ja so langsam auch wieder am schauen, da im Laufe des nächsten Jahres dem Jüngeren auch ein Fully aufbauen möchte. Das mit dem Vererben der bikes unter den Jungs neigt sicj leider dem Ende zu... 💰 
Ich suche natürlich auch wieder was, das dem Einsatzbereich nah kommt. Intersannte Geometrien für kleine Menschen habe ich dabei auch bei Last und zudem bei banshee, Pivot und Juliana gefunden... (die Liste ist sicherlich nicht abschliessend). Leider sind die alle schwirig zu einem günstigen Kurs zu bekommen. Das Angebot an 180 mm Enduros scheint dabei aber kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden zu sein... bzgl. des Federweges bin ich aber der Meinung, dass dieser nicht vom Fahrergewicht sondern nur von Einsatzgebiet und Können abhängig ist. Von daher würde ich bei einem reinen Downhiller auch auf 180 bis 200 mm mit der zu 180 mm Tendenz setzen, da ich auch das Gewicht nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren wollte. Eine 36 single crown Gabel sollte von der Stabilität sicher ausreichen.


----------



## olsche (8. November 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Testride



Hi, wart ihr da rund um Buchholz unterwegs? (Da wo auch Bikeride immer unterwegs ist?)


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Hi, wart ihr da rund um Buchholz unterwegs? (Da wo auch Bikeride immer unterwegs ist?)


Ja, sind unsere Hometrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoked77 (9. November 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die am Markt verfügbaren Kinderbikes in diesem Segment kennen wir, sind uns aber nicht radikal genug



Wo würdest du bei dieser Aussage das Vpace Moritz einschätzen? 
Du meintest ja drüben im VPace Forum das Moritz wäre auch voll Bikeparktauglich.
Sicher nicht alzu ‚radikal’ wenn es in Richtung Race und Zeitmessung geht. Aber so als ‚normalo‘ Bikepark- Kind ohne race ambitionen? Brauchbar??


----------



## LockeTirol (9. November 2020)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Wo würdest du bei dieser Aussage das Vpace Moritz einschätzen?
> Du meintest ja drüben im VPace Forum das Moritz wäre auch voll Bikeparktauglich.
> Sicher nicht alzu ‚radikal’ wenn es in Richtung Race und Zeitmessung geht. Aber so als ‚normalo‘ Bikepark- Kind ohne race ambitionen? Brauchbar??


Natürlich ist es das. Mein Sohn fährt seit Jahren eines und wir sind total happy. Mir geht es in diesem Thema um das ultimative DH Bike. Da kommt auch Yuma, Commencal Clash und Co nicht ran.


----------



## tobichzh (9. November 2020)

It ein bisschen OT, habe ich mich als eigentlich Tourenfahrer aber schon öfter gefragt:
Wie definiert Ihr denn eigentlich *Bikepark*?

Ich denke es ist klar, dass gebaute Trails mit Liftunterstützung fahren nicht automatisch *DH* ist.
Das machen ja viele auf einfachen Flowtrails mit Ihren Kindern, die noch nicht so bergauf mögen.
Es muss eine gewisse Steilheit / Schwierigkeit, Ausrüstung und vor allem Geschwindigkeit dazu kommen.

Aber Bikepark? Ist nicht alles überwiegend gebaute / gepflegte ein Bikepark, also z. B. auch Pumptrack Anlagen?

PS
Worum es LockeTirol geht ist mir absolut klar. Ich meine die Frage von stokked77.
Denn wenn man ihn so weit fast, ist die Frage, ob das Moritz Bikepark-tauglich ist, ja absurd.


----------



## stoked77 (9. November 2020)

tobichzh schrieb:


> It ein bisschen OT, habe ich mich als eigentlich Tourenfahrer aber schon öfter gefragt:
> Wie definiert Ihr denn eigentlich *Bikepark*?



Ich gebe dir ja recht das man mit Bikepark alles beschreiben kann was von Menschenhand gemacht wurde. Ich denke aber das man im Volksmund diesen Begriff nicht wirklich soweit zusammenfasst.

Ich unterscheide meist grob in folgende Kategorien:

Singletrails: Natürliche Trails ohne handgemachte Hindernisse wie Sprünge, Drops oder Kurven. Untergrund überwiegend Waldboden, Wurzeln, Fels oder Steine. Geschwindigkeiten sind eher langsamer da es eher technisch ist und man jederzeit mit Überraschungen jeglicher Art rechnen muss. Nebst purem Downhill muss auch immer mit zwischenzeitlichen Uphillpassagen gerechnet werden. Federweg kann eher im kürzeren Bereich liegen.

Pumptracks und Dirtparks: Wellen und Sprünge aus Asphalt oder Dirt. Meist gut geshapt und hauptsächlich mit Hardtail, Dirtbike oder BMX befahrbar.

Bikepark: Von Mensch geshapte Trails welche vorwiegend Bergab gehen. Die Pisten sind grösstenteils breit gebaut und meist ohne natürliche Hindernisse. Dies erlaubt meist viel höhere Geschwindigkeiten da man im normalfall nicht mit unerwarteten Hindernissen rechnen muss. Nebst Flowtrails für Anfänger findet man auch Jumplines, Drops und andere Funelemente. Durch diese Sprungelemente und durch teils stark überbeanspruchte Pisten entstandene Bremsrillen ist mehr Federweg als auf natürlichen Singletrails von Vorteil.


DH Race ist dann wie du gesagt hast einen Mix zwischen Highspeed Singletrails und Parkelementen.

Dies jedenfalls meine Interpretation einer groben Einteilung.

aber wie du schon gesagt hast, ist das eher OT und betrifft nicht Lockes Thema.


----------



## Ivenl (9. November 2020)

Mal eine kleine halbe offtoptic Frage, die bei euch aber wahrscheinlich passend ist. Gibt's irgendeine Budget Lösung (unter 1500€) für fullys die ab grob 140cm passen?
Kontext: ich unterstütze bei uns im Verein das CX Training und fast alle Kids möchten fullys haben und sprechen mich häufiger an, weil ich selbst eins fahre, kenne mich im Kindermarkt jenseits von hardtails aber null aus.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. November 2020)

Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibt es genügend. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt kindgerecht, aber das ist bei dem Budget auch eher schwierig. So viele Kidsfullies gibt es ja nicht. Und die werden teilweise in Gold aufgewogen.

Ab 1,40 oder 1,50 passen ja teilweise schon kleine Erwachsenenbikes. Nicht ideal aber es kommt halt auch auf den Anspruch und eben das Budget an.


----------



## icebreaker (9. November 2020)

Meinem Vorredner wäre nichts hinzuzufügen. Kleines XC-Fully aus den Kleinanzeigen, wobei 1,40 - 1,50 schon arg schwierig wird, was das Handling angeht, zumal die "neuen" XC-Bikes fast alle auf 29" setzen. Neu wird man eher schwierig etwas wirklich passendes für den ambitionierten, kleinen XC-Racer bekommen. Ggf. mal im Damenbereich schauen, LIV sieht jetzt auch öfter bei den Kids / Jungs.


----------



## Ivenl (9. November 2020)

Habe das Gefühl, dass es im Erwachsenen "s/xs" Bereich mehr Gesuche als Angebote gibt


----------



## Binem (9. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, dass es im Erwachsenen "s/xs" Bereich mehr Gesuche als Angebote gibt


Irgendwas müssen die ganzen "Kinder" zwischen 145 und 170 cm ja fahren😉


----------



## nik (9. November 2020)

@LockeTirol - was genau meinst Du mit nicht radikal genug? Für den Kleinen dürfte es schwer werden, etwas passendes zu finden. Warum sind aus Deiner Sicht hier das Yuma oder YT nicht geeignet?

Für den Großen könnte man evtl. auf ein Commencal Clash oder Furious in S gehen. Mit Luftdämpfer und Single Crown Gabel. Aus meiner Sicht brauchst aber keine 38er oder ZEB. Die halte ich für oversized (zu schwer).

Was mir noch einfällt wäre ein Santa Nomad, in XS für den Kleinen, in S für den Großen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (9. November 2020)

nik schrieb:


> @LockeTirol - was genau meinst Du mit nicht radikal genug? Für den Kleinen dürfte es schwer werden, etwas passendes zu finden. Warum sind aus Deiner Sicht hier das Yuma oder YT nicht geeignet?
> 
> Für den Großen könnte man evtl. auf ein Commencal Clash oder Furious in S gehen. Mit Luftdämpfer und Single Crown Gabel. Aus meiner Sicht brauchst aber keine 38er oder ZEB. Die halte ich für oversized (zu schwer).
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt wäre ein Santa Nomad, in XS für den Kleinen, in S für den Großen...


Yuma und YT haben beide keine gute Geo. Glaube das ist klar, wenn man das genau ansieht. Bei Clash und Nomad ist der Lenkwinkel zu steil, beim Nomad das Tretlager zu hoch, speziell für die Kids. Bei Rahmengröße L für Erwachsene passt das natürlich. Ich hatte selbst mal eines. Das Furious kommt dem schon näher. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke über das ultimative Kids DH bike nach. 

ZEB ist ja nicht so schwer. 38er schon. Aber klar, das ist eher wegen leider geil brauchen tuts das nicht.


----------



## Mzungu (10. November 2020)

Vermutlich nicht so einfach zu bekommen, aber mir fiel gerade noch das Solid strike bzw flare ein. Das war die kleinere Frauenversion. Da hättet ihr euren radikalen Downhiller.

Edith: im Bikemarkt sind sogar 2 drin gerade.


----------



## icebreaker (10. November 2020)

Mit dem Flare kannst eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen und Ersatzteilversorgung scheint momentan noch gesichert.
Aber wie schon gesagt, der Große ist nicht das Problem, hier limitiert eigentlich nur die Fülle des Geldbeutels die Auswahl.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ich denke über das ultimative Kids DH bike nach


Solange das keiner baut, wird's das wohl für die Kids < 1,45 wohl ach nicht geben. Vielleicht sind wir ja auch das Problem   und denken zu viel nach. Natürlich immer aus der Sicht des Erwachsenen . Die meisten Kids die wir z.B. zu den Yumas befragen sind sehr zufrieden, wie auch mit dem VPace oder Commencal…
Bei Lenkwinkel um 65 Grad muss halt etwas aktiver gefahren werden, solange der Hinterbau passt sicher nicht so schlimm, könnte natürlich besser aber warum, muss ich nochmal nachdenken. Vielleicht soll der Radstand kürzer gehalten werden.

Auffällig ist auch das die U13 im Rookkiecup, als 11 und 12 jährige alle keinen klassischen Downhiller fahren, sondern mehr oder weniger Endurobikes oder um die Doppelbrücke "kastrierte" Downhiller.


----------



## chicken12 (11. November 2020)

Mein Sohn ist dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal in der U13 gestartet. Er trainiert regelmäßig
mit seinem Downhill team in verschiedenen Bikeparks und bei uns zu Hause. Meiner Meinung nach reicht für die Strecken, die hier gefahren werden, ein Enduro völlig aus. Mit seinem Mach6 in XS (155/160) kommt auf allen trainierten Strecken (Serfaus, Winterberg, Steinach, Saalbach) bestens zurecht.
Zusätzlich kann er das Rad auch hoch treten. So halten sich auch die Investitionen in Grenzen.
Er ist ca. 1,50 m. Das Rad wird jetzt zu klein und er wird auf ein Firebird in S wechseln. Das klingt jetzt nach einem großen Rad, aber er hat das bereits getestet und kommt super damit zurecht.


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. November 2020)

Ich sehe das genauso wie mein Vorposter. Ein Enduro wird wohl das sinnvollste Bike sein für euren Anwendungszweck.

Die Strecken die ich vom Rookie Cup kenne sind in der U13/15 alle mit Enduro perfekt fahrbar.  Ich denke eine sinnvoll kompakte Geometrie bringt den Kids mehr als Federweg. So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen, wobei ich komme aus der CrossCountry Ecke .

@LockeTirol ist dein Sohn mit seinem Moritz schon mal an seine Grenzen gestossen? Ich kann mir vorstellen das der hintere Federweg das Bike limitiert für eure Anwednung. Optimal wäre 160/150mm vorne/hinten oder?


----------



## LockeTirol (11. November 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso wie mein Vorposter. Ein Enduro wird wohl das sinnvollste Bike sein für euren Anwendungszweck.
> 
> Die Strecken die ich vom Rookie Cup kenne sind in der U13/15 alle mit Enduro perfekt fahrbar.  Ich denke eine sinnvoll kompakte Geometrie bringt den Kids mehr als Federweg. So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen, wobei ich komme aus der CrossCountry Ecke .
> 
> @LockeTirol ist dein Sohn mit seinem Moritz schon mal an seine Grenzen gestossen? Ich kann mir vorstellen das der hintere Federweg das Bike limitiert für eure Anwednung. Optimal wäre 160/150mm vorne/hinten oder?


Hi, ja also mein Sohn wächst aus dem Moritz langsam raus. Es ist nun so, in den letzten Jahren hat sich bei ihm der Fokus stark Richtung Downhill verschoben. Dafür war und ist das Moritz ja nicht gedacht. 
Mir geht es ja nicht um einen Allrounder,  ich bin wie gesagt auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen DH Gerät.


----------



## chicken12 (11. November 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi, ja also mein Sohn wächst aus dem Moritz langsam raus. Es ist nun so, in den letzten Jahren hat sich bei ihm der Fokus stark Richtung Downhill verschoben. Dafür war und ist das Moritz ja nicht gedacht.
> Mir geht es ja nicht um einen Allrounder,  ich bin wie gesagt auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen DH Gerät.


Mit der aktuellen Größe gibt es dafür keine optimale Lösung, soweit ich weiß. Eventuell könnte ein Rad wie das Spindrift Eine Lösung sein, die am ehesten deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vielleicht auch mit einer längeren Gabel.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. November 2020)

chicken12 schrieb:


> Mit der aktuellen Größe gibt es dafür keine optimale Lösung, soweit ich weiß. Eventuell könnte ein Rad wie das Spindrift Eine Lösung sein, die am ehesten deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vielleicht auch mit einer längeren Gabel.


Richtig, Spindrift und das aktuelle Specialized Enduro geht in diese Richtung


----------



## chicken12 (11. November 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (11. November 2020)

Spindrift 2021 ist sicher ein super Bike und recht flexibel aufzubauen und vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis eine gute Option. Wie @chicken12 schon schreibt aber schon in S sehr lang, wobei über 1,50m sollten es die Kids und Ihrem fahrerischen können gut bewegen können. Im übrigen ist die Geo nicht allzu weit weg vom Nomad, welches noch minimal kompakter ist. Vielleicht probiert man es auch gleich mit dem Rage, für ein Jahr noch die Doppelbrücke raus und schauen wie's läuft. Ich sehe die Optionen erweitern sich täglich.


----------



## PeterTheo (12. November 2020)

@LockeTirol, ich habe das mit meinem Sohn im IXS Rookies Cup durchlebt, vor 5 Jahren, da gab es noch nicht soviel Kids Bikes, hatten wir ein Bergamont BigAir 24" mit 160 mm Freerider Bike in XS, schwer, aber für alle Rookies Dh Tracks & Park ok, kostete nicht viel, dann 1 Jahr eine S Alutech Fanes mit 170 mm, immer noch top für alles. Dann wurden die Jungens schneller (das ist der Punkt wo die Kids locker schneller sind als die Eltern ;-) ) und ein Glück grösser, ein Dh Bikes musste her und passte erstmals auch (Grössen und Körpergewicht). Es wurde ein Devinci Wilson in S 27,5" und leicht + verspielt. Der Junge wuchs und wieder ein neues Dh Bike, Alutech Sennes 3 27,5" in M.  Insgesamt kann ich sagen, am Anfang ist es wichtig das die Grösse des Bikes zum Kind  passt. Ein Bike mit 160mm FW, also ein Enduro reicht. Bei den Veranstaltungen, der IXS Cookies Rennen fahren die kleinen Kids meist auch Enduro, erst später ein Dh Bike.  

p.s. die meisten der Bikes waren gebraucht, so schnell wie die wachsen kann man manchmal nix kaufen


----------



## jake42 (12. November 2020)

Ich habe meinen Jungs vor 3 Jahren ein "altes" Demo 2014  in XS aufgebaut und es nicht bereut. Ich habe damals den Rahmen günstig aus dem bikemarkt erstanden und hatte es einfach aus Spaß am Projekt aufgebaut. Es passt so zwischen 145cm und 155cm perfekt und war jetzt schon 3 Saisonen im Einsatz. Besonderheiten in der Ausstattung sind eine Canfield Kurbel mit 150mm, eine Nukeproof 200er Feder (im zweiten Jahr dann 250er) und für die Coil Fox 40 die schwarze Feder. Mit etwas leichteren Reifen (keine DH Karkasse) kam das Rad auf 15,X kg. Genutzt wurde es allerdings als reines Parkbike. Dafür fand ich es auch sehr passend, da es einfach dieses "draufhalten" Potential hat und super stabil in der Luft liegt. Also ideal für lange Parktage mit viel Reserven wenn es mal kritisch wird. Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass das Bike zu sperrig oder träge ist, die Kids kommen damit schon gut zurecht und finden es halt auch saucool. Allerdings sind bzw. waren meine gewichtsmäßig eher so >35kg bis 45kg, also für das Alter nicht ganz leicht. Mit 25 kg oder 30 kg hat man mit dem Bike wahrscheinlich weniger Spaß.

Zum Race fahren wäre es sicher nicht schlecht, aber für den Rookies-Cup U13 würde ich eher Richtung Nomad xs oder 170mm Enduro mit flachem Lenkwinkel gehen. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass sie mit dem Enduro auf den "einfacheren" Strecken noch etwas schneller sind. Zum schnellen Fahren finde ich auch die Größe nicht so kritisch, da kann es auch noch etwas zu groß sein.

Nachteil von dem DH-Bike ist halt, dass man sich z.B. für den Urlaub entscheiden muss ob der Downhiller oder das Enduro mitkommen. Aber das sind sicher Luxusprobleme  

Hier hat der Junior glaube ich auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Bike drin: Instagram


----------



## icebreaker (12. November 2020)

jake42 schrieb:


> Nachteil von dem DH-Bike ist halt, dass man sich z.B. für den Urlaub entscheiden muss ob der Downhiller oder das Enduro mitkommen.



Wir fahren auch zu dritt mit mindestens 4 Rädern in den Urlaub


----------



## PeterTheo (12. November 2020)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Wir fahren auch zu dritt mit mindestens 4 Rädern in den Urlaub



😂 kenn ich, wir fahren zu 2 mit 4 MTB und zu fünft mit 9! MTB los .... anfangs fuhr ich T5 langer Radstand, nun Crafter 🥰
Überlegt euch gut ob die Family das Hobby teilen soll, bei uns macht es super Laune und Spaß

Insta  bengel

Insta  ich


----------



## icebreaker (12. November 2020)

Dazu ist es schon zu spät, sind eher Happy, dass der Junior unseren Verlockungen nicht widerstehen konnte . In, an und auf den XC70 passen mit zweier Heckträger locker 5 Bikes. 3 davon vom Zwerg (bergab, touren und BMX) 
Bin noch nicht mal sicher ob wir nächstes Jahr soviele Bikes im bestellten Kastenwagen wegbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2020)

Was wäre denn Eure Wunschausstattung an so einem Bike? 

Also wir hätten gedacht, Pike RC und Super Deluxe Select Plus beim kleinen und Lyrik und Super Deluxe Ultimate beim Großen. Also von der Wertigkeit her. MT5 sind gesetzt. Reifen Magic Mary und Big Betty in der neuen Super Trail Soft Variante oder Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR2. Felgen nicht zu schwer und 30mm innen. Dropper lassen wir weg, die Jungs haben eh beide ein Moritz für Trails.


----------



## icebreaker (13. November 2020)

Für den kleinen würd ich auch die Pike nehmen. Für den Großen Lyrik oder eine Fox 36. Bei den Maxxis bin ich dabei, ggf. an der Front mal den Assegai testen. Bei Schwalbe bin ich seit ein paar Jahren raus, Marry und Betty waren vom Charakter nie verkehrt.


----------



## Mzungu (14. November 2020)

Ist denn mit pike oder Lyrik der Unterschied zum Moritz so groß? Was spricht gegen das kleine Solid? Ich mein da haste ein richtiges Downhill Bike.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. November 2020)

Bei den ganzen kleinen DH bikes sind die Rahmen halt so schwer. Gleiches gilt auch für eine Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## Mzungu (14. November 2020)

Das flare evo wiegt lt Hersteller 14.9 kg.


----------



## jake42 (14. November 2020)

Der Große ist jetzt schon 155cm? Dann würde doch nächste Saison auf jeden Fall auch ein richtiges DH passen, finde ich, außer er ist sehr leicht Ich würde mir den Rahmen hier holen: Pivot Phoenix S (bikemarkt). Bei nem Enduro müsstest du auch auf Carbon gehen wenn es leichter als das Phoenix sein soll, denke ich mal. Im Vergleich zur Lyrik ist die Doppelbrücke gut 500g schwerer. Mit dem Enduro sparst du meiner Meinung nach nur wenn du keine größere Kassette und keine Variostütze verwendest, ansonsten dürfte sich das ausgleichen.


----------



## LosCubos (15. November 2020)

@LockeTirol da du ja die Erfahrung hast was du brauchst und wonach du suchst kommst du wohl nicht umher dir was bauen zu lassen. 
Von der Stange wird’s nichts geben. 
Wenn es radikal sein soll würde ich mir bei Nicolai was Maß fertigen lassen, oder der Sören muss ran (Worauf dieser Thread glaub ich abzielt, zwecks nachfrage und bedarf?!)


----------



## LockeTirol (15. November 2020)

Es gibt tatsächlich ganz gut Optionen. Das genannte Pivot und auch das Spindrift. Vermutlich ist für den Großen tatsächlich ein normales Erwachsenenbike von der Stange passend bzw kann passend gemacht werden.


----------



## lightson (15. November 2020)

Im Grunde würden ja alle s/xs dh rahmen gehen die nicht allzu schwer sind...


----------



## LockeTirol (15. November 2020)

Ja, bin jetzt um ein paar Anregungen reicher. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. Januar 2021)

Es tut sich was, einige Teile habe ich schon zusammen. Ich werde das Bike für meinen Sohn nun doch mit Dropper und Eagle aufbauen. Damit wird es dann etwas Allround tauglicher. Der Rahmen ist Gesetzt, ist aber noch eine Überraschung und wird noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Ivenl (28. Januar 2021)

Ist das Schaltwerk nicht etwas lang, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. Januar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> ...... und Eagle aufbauen. Damit wird es dann etwas Allround tauglicher .....



Du kannst alternativ eine E-Thirteen 9-46er 12fach Kassette kombiniert mit einem 11fach GX Schaltwerk kurz verbauen und mit einem 12fach Trigger ansteuern. Damit hast du den Vorteil von einem kurzen Schaltwerk das im Gelände am Fully viel weniger anfällig ist als das lange Eagle Schaltwerk bei voller Bandbreite.


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Januar 2021)

Das Schaltwerk is ja ein normales Eagle Schaltwerk und daher nicht zu lang bei 27.5. Ich selbst habe mit den E13 Kassetten nicht die beste Erfahrung gemacht. Daher bleibe ich bei Sram. Fahren wir alle schon lange und hat sich bewährt.


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. Januar 2021)

Ein 11fach Sram GX Schaltwerk hat einen kurzen Schaltwerkskäfig und deshalb nicht so anfällig wie ein 12fach Sram Eagle Schaltwerk. Is aber eh egal .....


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Januar 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Ein 11fach Sram GX Schaltwerk hat einen kurzen Schaltwerkskäfig und deshalb nicht so anfällig wie ein 12fach Sram Eagle Schaltwerk. Is aber eh egal .....


Ja 11fach hatte ich auch mal angedacht. Die X01 Eagle hatte ich halt auch noch liegen. Plus einer goldenen Kassette. Die kommt noch. Bling bling...


----------



## Büscherammler (22. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ja 11fach hatte ich auch mal angedacht. Die X01 Eagle hatte ich halt auch noch liegen. Plus einer goldenen Kassette. Die kommt noch. Bling bling...


Wann geht's als Aufbaufaden weiter?


----------



## LockeTirol (22. April 2021)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wann geht's als Aufbaufaden weiter?


Der Rahmen dauert noch etwas. Vermutlich wird das Rad erst im Sommer fertig


----------



## LockeTirol (17. September 2021)

Langsam ernährt sich das Oachkatzl. Speziell in Coronazeiten. Aber es geht was weiter 🤟😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (17. September 2021)

Eins hab ich noch...


----------



## LockeTirol (18. September 2021)

Erste Abstimmungsfahrt war sehr positiv 🤟


----------



## nik (19. September 2021)

@LockeTirol , gibt es einen technischen Grund für die 38?


----------



## LockeTirol (19. September 2021)

nik schrieb:


> @LockeTirol , gibt es einen technischen Grund für die 38?


Ja, es gibt nur noch 38 und ZEB mit 180mm. Und die sind noch leichter als eine Doppelbrücke


----------



## nik (19. September 2021)

Dachte ich mir, wieviel Federweg gibt es hinten?


----------



## LockeTirol (19. September 2021)

180/180
Probeaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (19. September 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Erste Abstimmungsfahrt war sehr positiv 🤟


full send!


----------



## LockeTirol (23. September 2021)

Weitere Größe


----------



## spümco (27. September 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Der Rahmen dauert noch etwas. Vermutlich wird das Rad erst im Sommer fertig


Offensichtlich ist der Rahmen ja nun da, magst Du uns etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## LockeTirol (27. September 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist der Rahmen ja nun da, magst Du uns etwas dazu sagen?


Ja, kann ich. Ich konnte die Leute von VPACE davon überzeugen, ein Parkbike für Kids zu machen. Davon gibt es nun Muster in 3 Größen und wir sind fleißig am Testen. Das Bike soll für Parkgeshredde und für Junior DH Rennen taugen. Es ist allerdings noch ziemlich früh, daher kann ich zu möglichen Terminen nix sagen. Die drei Testrider sind aber ziemlich happy und ich bin es auch.


----------



## spümco (28. September 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich. Ich konnte die Leute von VPACE davon überzeugen, ein Parkbike für Kids zu machen. Davon gibt es nun Muster in 3 Größen und wir sind fleißig am Testen. Das Bike soll für Parkgeshredde und für Junior DH Rennen taugen. Es ist allerdings noch ziemlich früh, daher kann ich zu möglichen Terminen nix sagen. Die drei Testrider sind aber ziemlich happy und ich bin es auch.


Ahh ok  - danke! Wie habt ihr die Geo gewählt, habt ihr euch da an einem Vorbild orientiert?


----------



## LockeTirol (28. September 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> Ahh ok  - danke! Wie habt ihr die Geo gewählt, habt ihr euch da an einem Vorbild orientiert?


Als Vorbild hatte ich ein aktuelles Specialized Enduro.

Das neue Bike kann ja mit Dropper und Flaschenhalter zum "Superenduro" umgebaut werden.


----------

